# 4-H and Showing Chickens



## ttackanderson (Jul 2, 2012)

Does anyone here have children in 4-H with their chickens? Or any show experience? My daughter will be taking her chickens for the first time next year and I am looking for some advice.

I've got the 4-H Raising Chicken's book, but the chapter referring to showing is lacking good info.

Any input would be greatly appreciated!

Tina


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My daughter is in 4-H but this year we planned to do Dairy Goats until we went to Tractor Supplu during Chick Days lol. Now she has dropped the Dairy Goats project and will be signing up with poultry come Sept. This year for the fair she is entering cupcakes for her Foods & Nutrician project. This is our first year showing at the fair as well. I can't wait till August to see how it goes. I'm hoping to see what the other 4-Hers do at the fair with their poultry and what kinds so we can have a better idea for next season. I wish you luck


----------



## ttackanderson (Jul 2, 2012)

Apyl said:


> My daughter is in 4-H but this year we planned to do Dairy Goats until we went to Tractor Supplu during Chick Days lol. Now she has dropped the Dairy Goats project and will be signing up with poultry come Sept. This year for the fair she is entering cupcakes for her Foods & Nutrician project. This is our first year showing at the fair as well. I can't wait till August to see how it goes. I'm hoping to see what the other 4-Hers do at the fair with their poultry and what kinds so we can have a better idea for next season. I wish you luck


Thank you! It will be a learning experience for us as well! Let's be sure to exchange any hints or tips we learn!!


----------



## Julb (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi! My daughter's chickens are at the fair this week. It is our second year. I think some of the rules vary by area, but for actual showing we give them a bath a day or two before (not that it lasts long). On show day the kids wear black pants and a white shirt. They call the chickens in by category (pullet, cockeral, hen, rooster, bantams). They put the chickens in a cage and stand by it until a judge comes to them. He can ask some questions, have the child take the chicken out of the cage, hand it to the judge. He'll look it over and hand it back, the child puts it in the cage again. Hope that helps.


----------

